# mediatomb - czy komuś działa transcodowanie?

## radek-s

Witam, 

mam problem z tym serwerem,

ogólnie ma za zadanie udostępnianie multimediów dla TV.

czy komuś działa on poprawnie z transcodowaniem np mkv do avi i podzieliłby się konfigiem?

pozdrawiam:)

----------

## Bialy

Lekki off topic...

Mi minidlna działa z TV Samsung E6500.

Przesyła .avi, .mkv jak i zawartość płyt DVD.

----------

## radek-s

ja mam akurat sony kdl40-hx755,

nie czyta mi mkv i mp4, w związku z tym chciałem w locie transkodować te formaty do np mpeg

i pytanie moje...jak to osiągnąć w mediatomb.

dotychczasowe moje próby spełzły na niczym, nie wklejam nawet konfiga - prośba o podzielenie się konfiguracją jeśli komuś to działa :Smile: 

----------

